# U-he Diva 1.4.2 Beta Available for Testing



## synthpunk (Apr 13, 2017)

FYI
http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=481455


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 13, 2017)

Is this an open beta or a test drive? Meaning also for non owners of Diva?

( or is it a sin to even publicly confess that ...now owning diva???)


----------



## T.j. (Apr 13, 2017)

It should be a demo version until you register with your serial,
shame you missed it when it was on sale a couple of months ago!

quote from the u-he website:
Diva's demo restriction is a mild crackling sound that appears at irregular intervals


----------

